# Possible to install power trim and tilt to 60 hp johnson



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a 60 Hp Johnson outboard (I believe its a 1994 model year) that has manual tilt. There is an assist shock mounted on it in the area where the power trim unit would go. The controls on the boat have the trim buttons and the side of the motor has a dummy plug where the trim button would be.

I would like to know if it is possible to add factory tilt/trim to my motor. Has anybody done this before. Do I just need to get the trim unit, or are there any additional relays needed.

I have seen the CMC aftermarket tilt and trim units but I would like to add the actual OEM stuff if its possible.

Rich


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

It will cost you alot of coin, but it is possible. Just go to a dealer and order it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

andy capp said:


> It will cost you alot of coin, but it is possible. Just go to a dealer and order it.


 

You can do just about anything you want if you've got the money. I would bet that you could do it. But I'm almost sure that it would be cost prohibitive. You'd probably be better off just selling that motor and buying one with the unit already installed.

John


----------



## sdanville (Jan 16, 2006)

I agree. I looked into the aftermarket tilt and trim and finally just sold my motor and bought one with power tilt.

2) Everything is on Ebay however, so maybe you can pick up a power trim unit used.


----------



## Sportfishermans SVC (Jan 10, 2006)

Find out exactly what year your motor is and then hit ebay. These units are expensive, around here about 600 for a used unit is the number that pops to mind though I could be wrong. THere are basically two units you could have if my memory serves, check into it and make sure you get the right one. You will also need the soleniods etc that run the unit. On ebay you can usually pick it up for around 200-400 but buy from a reputable seller. We have had a couple customers get taken with junk units. 

That said looking for a motor already setup may be a better way to go. Its not a quick simple bolt up.


----------

